# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Chuyện cười vỡ bụng

## yana12388

*Thư ký mới*

 Một nữ thư ký xinh đẹp vào nhận việc tại một công ty lớn và được rất nhiều chàng trai ve vãn. Sau một thời gian, hai anh chàng Don Juan nổi tiếng nhất công ty bắt đầu có những thành tựu đầu tiên và đem ra tâm sự với nhau.
 Anh thứ nhất nói:
 - Tớ đã hẹn hò với Julie thứ ba tuần trước đấy. Bọn tớ còn làm chuyện đó nữa. Cô em sexy hơn mụ vợ của tớ nhiều!
 Anh thứ hai trả lời:
 - Ừ, tớ cũng hẹn hò với cô nàng hôm qua. Chúng tớ cũng làm như thế, nhưng mà tớ vẫn nghĩ là vợ cậu tuyệt vời hơn đấy!

 -----

*Vợ ngủ chưa*

 - Aloo anh à, em nhớ a quá.
 - Uhm a cũng nhớ e lắm.
 - Vợ anh đã ngủ chưa?
 - Vợ anh ngủ rồi, mình ra ngoài gặp nhau đi em.
 - Ok anh, vợ em cũng ngủ rồi.

 -----

*Chiều anh đêm nay*

 Nửa đêm, chồng quay sang vợ thủ thỉ:
 - Em, mai anh phải đi công tác rồi, em chiều anh đêm nay được không?
 - Ứ, ừ…
 - Nào, ngoan… Chiều anh nhé?
 - Nhưng… chỉ một lúc thôi đấy.
 - Không! Anh muốn cả đêm kia.
 - Trời??? Cả đêm làm sao em chịu nổi?
 - Em nghĩ về chuyện gì vậy? Anh đang muốn nói đêm nay em chiều anh… đừng nói chuyện nữa để anh ngủ mai dậy sớm mà?

 -----

*Ghen* 

 Buổi tối, bà vợ là sư tử hà đông nấu nướng xong liền ra lệnh cho con gọi điện cho bố về ăn cơm ngay. Thằng con sau một hồi hì hục gọi chạy ra bảo mẹ:
 - Mẹ ơi, con gọi ba lần liền mà lần nào cũng có một cô trả lời. 
 Bà vợ điên quá, đợi đến lúc chồng đi làm về liền nhảy ra đấm đá túi bụi. Ông chồng bị bất ngờ không hiểu vì sao chỉ kịp nằm lăn ra kêu cứu. Hàng xóm thấy vậy sang xem rất đông. 
 Thấy thế, bà vợ lúc này mặt vẫn đang hầm hầm liền bảo thằng con:
 - Mày quay ra nói cho các bác ấy nghe đi, cái con kia nó trả lời máy của bố mày thế nào? 
 - Dạ, cô ấy bảo “Số máy quý khách vừa gọi hiện không liên lạc được, xin quý khách gọi lại sau…”

 -----

*Đo tinh trùng* 

 Một ông lão đi đến bệnh viện để bác sĩ đo số lượng tinh trùng. Bác sĩ đưa ông một cái chai nhỏ và dặn: 
 - Ông mang chai này về nhà và ngày mai trở lại với mẫu thử tinh dịch.
 Ngày hôm sau, ông lão 85 tuổi trở lại với cái chai trống không. Ngạc nhiên, bác sĩ hỏi: 
 - Sau ông không mang mẫu thử đến đây?
 Ông lão trả lời: 
 - Chuyện là như vậy nè bác sĩ. Đầu tiên, tôi thử bằng tay trái của mình, nhưng cũng ko được. Sau đó tôi lại dùng đến tay phải nhưng cũng ko khá hơn. Rồi tôi lại nhờ vợ tôi giúp đỡ. Bà ấy dùng tay phải lẫn tay trái cũng đều ko được gì. Đến nỗi bà ấy phải dùng miệng, nhưng mà ngay khi bà ấy gãy cả răng cũng ko có gì xảy ra. Thậm chí tôi còn nhờ bà hàng xóm kế bên sang giúp đỡ. Bà ấy cũng dùng cả hai tay, rồi đến kẹp giữa hai chân mà kết quả cũng vậy.
 Bác sĩ ngạc nhiên: 
 - Ông nhờ cả hàng xóm nữa à?
 - Uh, dù cho chúng tôi có cố gắng thế nào, tôi cũng ko mở được cái nút chai.

 -----

*Sợ nhất điều gì?*

 Trong đêm tân hôn, chồng âu yếm hỏi vợ:
 - Lúc chưa lấy anh, em sợ điều gì nhất?
 - Em… ngại quá!
 - Đừng ngại, cứ nói đi em yêu!
 - Em… em sợ… ế chồng!

----------


## duhochoasen

Đúng là cười vỡ bụng thiệt ùi. haha.

----------


## viet_u7891

Tôi nghĩ là vợ anh tuyệt vời hơn đấy........... vãi thật

----------


## anhsaovang

ke ke  hay nhĩ

----------

